# Arm Waving?



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

One of my Orange Lamasis keeps waving his arms across his face. Should I be worried?


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

No idea whats up but maybe...

YouTube - Waving Frog


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

No, its quicker and looks for like its shaking something of its head.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Probably wiping something off like dirt, mite, ...


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

Its probably what pl259 said, but are there other frogs very near it when it makes the waving motion? Sometimes my auratus make a similar motion as part of their breeding ritual. Just a thought.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Is the frog opening its mouth at all? Could be shedding.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

I think pl259 and Zach have got it.

My frogs slap dirt and flies off their faces, and from time to time do the same motion while shedding.

I don't think there is anything to worry about.

Richie


----------

